# Do men think "Down There" on a woman is gross?



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

:smthumbup:Hello! - Newbie here. 

Before I introduce myself completely and spill my (long) story, I have a question (that pertains to my situation) that I really need answered soon.

Brief background: In my 20 years of marriage, husband has touched me with his hands "down there" perhaps 5 times. Only once orally. He is clearly turned off by a woman's lower anatomy and moisture. Often he loses his (shall we say) "momentum" if his hand touches me there (with exception to guiding himself into me during intercourse). He has very little idea what my anatomy is like "there" other than where his male bits meant to naturally seek out. When I've tried (repeatedly) to encourage him to touch me with his hands (not asking for oral; heaven forbid), he says he is turned off by a woman's moisture and scent, is grossed out with the thought of touching anything in that region. He states _it wouldn't matter who it was_, he doesn't want to put his hands there. He says he knows "for a fact" that most men don't like that part of a woman. Somehow I doubt that, but that's his excuse to me. I need to know if this is true. In the meantime, after 20 years of not being touched - I'm going positively mad. 

So here's the question.... Do men think "down there" on a woman is a turn off? 

***(PS.. Newbie here. Didn't mean to blind anyone with the bold print originally. My bad, sorry.)


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

no. but i'm not him, and i've never seen/etc. yours.

fyi-i'm repulsed by mayonaisse. everyone i know thinks i'm nuts.


----------



## pairofduces (Dec 28, 2008)

Love it down there. I could spend hours...


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

I love it "down there" and have become an "expert" at it because of this. My wife was a little cautious about me doing this to her at first but now is addicted to it. What about starting this in the shower where he can see how clean and lovely it is???


----------



## Blonddeee (Dec 17, 2008)

My ex-h was like that. Since I left, I've dated a guy that is all he wanted to do was do that... it depends on the guy- I think most guys like it there... hopefully- I felt it was selfish of my ex not to be concerned with trying to please me. I'm not going to be with someone that doesn't enjoy that ever again...


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Your H is unusual. I'd say he has some issues for sure. Most heterosexual men are enthusiastic about it.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

michzz said:


> Your H is unusual. I'd say he has some issues for sure. Most heterosexual men are enthusiastic about it.


oh, and thanks for the large bold print, i had to take off my glasses to avoid a headache


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I love it, your husband is missing out. Has he ever discussed something in his past that turned him off to it? If he "knows for a fact" that most men don't like it then he has a unique set of friends.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> oh, and thanks for the large bold print, i had to take off my glasses to avoid a headache


I took mine off because it was nice to be able to read without them.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Blaze,	
I am on the opposite side from you. I would love to spend hours down there, looking, tasting, feeling, and making her scream. However, I have not been able to do that for my wife since before we were married. Granted, we have had a pretty much sexless marriage for 11 years but now we have picked up the pace and we are making up for lost time. Still, however, she has not let me go down on her. She will give me a BJ 3 times a week but I have not been able to return the favor. I think it is a combination of a few things:

-Did not know what the hell I was doing when she let me do it. Did not even know where the clit or G spot was. Thought it was just lick and insert finger, silly teenager. Probably frustrated the hell out of her.

-She is a self conscious and shy person when it comes to this. But, I have noticed that she has starting trimming her lady parts which is REALLY HOT. So I think she might be coming around, so to speak.

-She does not O easily and is probably worried that she will not be able to O and I might get frustrated myself not being able to give her an O.

-She is generally a pretty stressful/anxious person and will not let herself relax enough to O. We probably need to have an overnight away from the kids for the first time. We have one planned in a month or so.

Any suggestions for the guy who wants to please his wife but his wife will not give him the opportunity?

Good luck Blaze, I do not know too many men who would pass up the opportunity to go down.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

It sounds like he was brought up to believe that sexuality is dirty somehow. My H thinks "that part" of my body is beautiful, and jumps at every opportuinty he has to explore it. Your H is wrong in saying that how he feels is how most men feel; its my experience that he is definitely in the minority with that train of thought.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Wow, nice replies... thanks!

Oh, and I removed the boldness from the original post, to soothe everyone's eyeballs. My mistake there; sorry. I'm learning.

Anyway, I like the idea of exploration in the shower. Everything nice and slick and clean. Good idea, thanks. 

Can't say he had any bad experiences in his past as I'm pretty much the only woman he's ever "been" with. 

Regarding him possibly being raised that it's dirty - I doubt it, judging by all the other stuff he's willing to do with/to me. I dunno...


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Probably TMI, but what is the landscapping like down there?


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> oh, and thanks for the large bold print, i had to take off my glasses to avoid a headache


Huh? Not seasoning the text at all.


----------



## CarolineMRF (Sep 2, 2009)

If a woman shaves every two days, this may be more of a "welcome mat".....


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> Maybe you caould take small steps to make hjer more relaxed.


Like what? I give her massages, downtime, etc. Anytime we go for a session, the kids are usually awake and we have to go in the closet and we don't have much time. I have suggested a few times that we wait until after the kids go to bed so we can take more time but she says that she is too tire then. I think she is afraid to do it when she has an opportunity to be more relaxed and wants an excuse to make it quick.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry to hog the thread...

I really don't think I have ever given her an O. Maybe with oral or fingers at the beginning but definitely not with intercourse. Looking back, not sure if I even got her there with foreplay. 

She can barely get herself there, only with a lot of time, a toy, and by herself. She says it is not even worth the effort sometimes. 

It definitely has a lot to do with anxiety. She is pretty stressed out the whole day until the kids get to sleep, then she is exhausted. She does make time for me, but I think it really is just for me, not for her. I have no complaints about what she does for me. 

I would totally love to take my time and tease her, but more than half the time she literally tells me that we need to make it quick (usually b/c the kids are restless). So instead, I try to tease her throughout the day with notes, touches, looks, etc. 

The other potential issue may be control. She is totally in control of our sex life (and almost everything in our life for that matter). I let it go because it eases the pressure for sex so that it is on her time, etc. However, that means she will not let herself lose control during sex and I end up feeling really inhibited because I can’t try anything new with her without asking first, literally. 

Ah, maybe we just need more time, but any other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Hubby, LOL @ the landscaping question. Don't mind TMI questions here. Keep in mind please that I haven't asked hubby to do anything orally on me, so with that I'll tell you that I've never shaved my nether regions a day in my life. 100% natural.  Not sure if having a full "head" (ahem) of hair would have anything to do with him putting his hand there to pleasure me, though. In the 27 years I've known him, he's never suggested me trimming or getting a Brazillian, etc. But I can ask him.

Mommy22, We're both a fanatic for keeping clean, head to toe. Before relations with hubby, I'll shower. We both do, actually. We always have been like that - guess out of respect. 'Course that tends to ruin the mood if we're being spontaneous and just want a quickie. Still, we feel it'd ruin the mood _much more _if one of us "opens up" (lol, so to speak) and day-old koochie stank waifts up and fills the room. LOL Hey, it's happened to us, and we learned from that lesson biiiiiiig time. 

haha

Blaze


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

Only thing that is "gross" is if the hair is not even trimmed, grosses me out to taste hair if that makes sense.

Other than that, when its trimmed up or clean shaven, good lord I could look at it all night long...and do other things to it obviously.


----------



## Lizzie60 (Sep 13, 2009)

WOW.. 20 years and he hardly ever touched your genitals...

WOW.. again... I can't believe this... 

I was with one guy like that.. only one... and it didn't last..

I have to say that you are much much more patient than I am... 

You could have strong body odour that might repulse him.. I don't know.. I'm just saying that it's a possibility.

Do you shave ? do you keep it nice and trim?

I am just hoping that if he never gave you oral.. that YOU don't either... because that would NOT be fair.. to you.. 

Now.. I think that you have 'endured' him 20 years.. what makes you go insane now.. why NOW?


----------



## Lizzie60 (Sep 13, 2009)

Blaze said:


> 'Course that tends to ruin the mood if we're being spontaneous and *just want a quickie*.


From what I read.. that's about all you have.. QUICKIE.. since he won't touch you with his hands.. won't give you oral... 

No foreplay = quickie (in my book) :scratchhead:


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Lizzie, you're absolutely right to ask me "why now". Excellent question. 

The only answers I can offer are that (1) I'm on the cusp of entering Menopause (complete with hot flashes, thank you very much .. ugh) and I believe my hormone fluctuation may be causing an excessive surge in 'desires'; which I find suprising as I always thought menopause would offer the complete opposite effect. (knock on wood, I hope it contiunes!!! Have a OB/GYN appt in a month just to check things out.)

Also (2) for the past 4 years, I've been under an incredible amount of personal stress and just this past month everything finally settled down, I've tied up numerous loose ends and I'm simply ... relaxed. Finally!!! I'm a _completely_ different person when not under stress. 

Also (3) I've accepted our love life for those 20 years, only to recently read some cheap trashy romance novel and at the smut parts (omg, gotta love those!) they went into this in-depth description of the love making and some lightbulb sort of went off in my head.... "hey maybe that's how it's supposed to be with us too?" and I let my imagination go and now I'm questioning stuff. 

Hope that answers "why now". 

And yes, I am an incredibly patient person, by nature. I do love my husband, dearly, and while this issue may bother me now it truly hasn't bothered me in all the years past because I simply accepted his wishes (not to mention been busy and/or stressed out). Now, I guess I'm questioning authority, so to speak. LOL And yes, even though I do not receive oral (which I don't ask for and probably never will; but I would love some hand action) I 'give' him oral pleasure as that gives me enjoyment too. 

Or.. maybe I'm just slow on the up-take. Real slow.

Blaze


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Update
Update
Update

Ok, you guys have been great at your replies and I'd like to thank everyone for that. You definitely deserve to get a bit of an update from me.

Ok ok.. so today I get all revved up after shopping pretty much all day for a new perfume, some jewelry and some awesome lingerie. He calls at his usual time this afternoon to announce he'll be home in 20 minutes, to which I ask him if he'd like sex today (which is totally not like me to ask that.. LOL). He got a little quiet and asked if that's before or after dinner, and I said, "you pick". He chose to eat first. No problemo. I'm sort of a Stepford Wife and have dinner on the table waiting for him when he gets home so no biggie, that's a given anyway. So dinner's on the table and we eat. I wasn't in the mood for food what so ever (LOL) so I took a few bites and said I'll be in the shower. 

Long story short (sorry to disappoint! LOL), we had a lot of fun tonight! He loved my hot pink and orange teddy and I got him so aroused that he was willing to touch me "down there" a little bit. Yay! Ok, so it wasn't perfect and I realize it's going to take a little more time, that's fine. We talked a lot, which was awesome - we truly needed to. I've requested that for the next week (at least) he's to come home, eat dinner, shower and we're spending time in bed even if it doesn't end up in us releasing, we are just going to have some "us" time together no matter what. I thinking that will help us loosen things up and open the door to communication and hopefully with any luck get him over this 'gross out' thing he's got with my "down there" area. 

Side note: Like many men, he often says he wished I was a little more assertive when it comes to initializing sex. I took the hint and now that I'm assertive he's a little taken back. Weird, huh? He's so used to asking me for it that he's not used to me being the one to ask for stuff. LOL 

Blaze


----------



## Lizzie60 (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG.. how boring your love life is.. I just can't imagine being with a selfish boring human being like him... honestly...

If I were you I would start flirting with other men.. just so he knows that you're still 'alive'...


----------



## CarolineMRF (Sep 2, 2009)

I never shaved until a little over four and a half years ago....I was too inhibited....Sometimes I think back and wonder who that woman inside of me was all those years?... What a waste of life.....Thankfully, she woke up.....


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Lizzie, Yikes, I don't feel flirting with another man while my husband watches (or not watches) will solve anything. I certainly wouldn't appreciate if he did that to me, were the shoe were on the other foot. Thank you for your caring opinion that you feel my love life is...how did you say... "omg how boring". 

Caroline, Odd as this apparently sounds to most readers, I'm truly not interested in receiving oral from my husband. I never said I was. At this time I just wish to be touched in a loving way - that is honestly enough for me.

Boring perhaps. Cest la vie.

Blaze


----------



## CarolineMRF (Sep 2, 2009)

Blaze said:


> Lizzie, Yikes, I don't feel flirting with another man while my husband watches (or not watches) will solve anything. I certainly wouldn't appreciate if he did that to me, were the shoe were on the other foot. Thank you for your caring opinion that you feel my love life is...how did you say... "omg how boring".
> 
> Caroline, Odd as this apparently sounds to most readers, I'm truly not interested in receiving oral from my husband. I never said I was. At this time I just wish to be touched in a loving way - that is honestly enough for me.
> Boring perhaps. Cest la vie.
> ...


Not really odd...I am sure that many women feel like you....Each of us is different...Such is life...


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Lizzie60 said:


> No foreplay = quickie (in my book) :scratchhead:


actually, drawing from experience, no foreplay equals longie rather than quickie. woman with no foreplay could be non-orgasmic for a lonnnggg time. think?


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

For Hubby, I have seen this before. When I first met my wife she didn't want me to go down on her but now can'y get enough. I gently but firmly made her lay back and did my thing. Told her I was going to do it one way or another so she better relax! lol Hope you know what you are doing today as this is the easiest way to get a girl off. Focus on the clit with some rytham, everything else is fun and games. I gave her 7 Os last night this way...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i will tell you, not keeping that area trimmed (too much hair) keeps me away, i just dont like it and that is an issue in my house too. if you want to repel a man, keep your area that way. i dont know one guy that likes it.


----------



## unsettled (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm in the same boat. My DH is very old fashioned. He thinks giving me oral is just gross. He has done it only a couple times in 17 years but just to shut me up and I knew he hated doing it so couldn't enjoy it. He sure doesn't mind the other way around though which isn't fair.
He doesn't even like to kiss or get kinky, just very straight and boring sex which is getting to me amongst other things.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

chuckf75 said:


> For Hubby, I have seen this before. When I first met my wife she didn't want me to go down on her but now can'y get enough. I gently but firmly made her lay back and did my thing. Told her I was going to do it one way or another so she better relax! lol Hope you know what you are doing today as this is the easiest way to get a girl off. Focus on the clit with some rytham, everything else is fun and games. I gave her 7 Os last night this way...


I have thought about that a lot. However, I think we may be past the point of no return, as far as just springing it on her goes. We have talked about it a few times and she told me explicitly not to just go down without talking about it first. At this point, I think it would hurt more than help just to go for it. I know she has a few issues with her lady business that she is talking to her OB/GY that she want to take care of first, so I may just have to be patient. I know she is thinking about it as she has been slowly changing from an affro to a landing strip down there. In the mean time, I may just tease her a little from time to time and see how close I can get to the goods before she stops me. I know I have a little room to play with kisses on her leg, tummy area that is in the safe zone. I will just keep getting closer and closer to the bullseye until she screems...either in a good or bad way:smthumbup:


----------



## Lizzie60 (Sep 13, 2009)

voivod said:


> actually, drawing from experience, no foreplay equals longie rather than quickie. woman with no foreplay could be non-orgasmic for a lonnnggg time. think?


That doesn't make sense... if there is no foreplay.. then it's a quickie.. why do you think it's called a quickie.. :lol:


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Lizzie60 said:


> That doesn't make sense... if there is no foreplay.. then it's a quickie.. why do you think it's called a quickie.. :lol:


silly, i'm thinking of helping the female reach the end result. have never been with a woman thast didn't want the "boom goes the dynamite." it takes longer for most women to reach orgasm without foreplay, therefore "lonnnggg time."


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmm, seems like a quickie doesn't presume the lady in question gets to finish.


----------



## Blaze (Sep 16, 2009)

Hater Hater said:


> looks like a white girl (anglo) but down there she's like a roast beef sandwich, not good at all.


:lol:

Omg, I don't think I've ever laughed harder.. my husband is looking at me like I'm nuts. hahaha... roast beef sammich.... geez, I'll never look at one the same way again, tyvm. 

:rofl:

Oh, and FYI, I'm a WASP... and I'm not perfect looking "there" like a porn star. Neither is he though. We're just average/normal. But this isn't about looks "there" with hubby - he's just grossed out by the smell, moisture and feel. 

Blaze


----------



## mrnice (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok, im a bit like that.

I get slightly repulsed by down there.

When i first met my wife I used to go down on her regularly say once every 5 sex sessions. But Heres the thing, when I was down there on more then one occassion I thought I was seeing little bits of thick JIZZ which were really white in colour. Then I realised it was toilet paper. YUUUUUCK!!!!

I didnt' go down there for a long time and didn't tell my wife why. I just didn't want to tell her.

I have counselled myself over this and have made measures to rectify the mental scar i have.

Only recently have I been going back down there but doing it one of two ways. Using a Toy and getting up and close to it, I love looking at that part of her. 

The other way is I have to be extremely horny and a bit drunk and I'll go down there for 5 minutes and that's it, but I love every second of those 5 minutes.

And it's always after she has a shower and not gone to the toilet.

Oh and If i get really drunk I turn into a 'porn star' the first thing I want to do is go DOWN TOWN on her until she cums if that means 20 minutes in down town then so be it!, I'll even run my toungue around her rear passage if that's what it means to get things going.


----------



## Lizzie60 (Sep 13, 2009)

michzz said:


> Hmm, seems like a quickie doesn't presume the lady in question gets to finish.



WOW.. I just can't believe people here.. 

Of course a quickie can be just as enjoyable for the woman.. not ALL women takes forever to cum... 

I call it 'monkey love'... animalistic love.. whatever.. it's hot.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Lizzie60 said:


> WOW.. I just can't believe people here..


people here are different than people anywhere else? pleeeze...


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Lizzie60 said:


> WOW.. I just can't believe people here..
> 
> Of course a quickie can be just as enjoyable for the woman.. not ALL women takes forever to cum...
> 
> I call it 'monkey love'... animalistic love.. whatever.. it's hot.


I know this, but the context of my answer was in the postings saying without foreplay they don't get there. So, the presumption that the lady is to get off during one seemed to be not so obvious.

Glad you are fortunate in that regard.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Argh I'm going to be mean here. WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU MEN!?!?!?
I gues there are reasons so I'm not being totally serious and I'm not even going to read all the posts, opinions and long stories.

Answer the thread question: NO Men DON'T think its gross down here. We think it awseome, amazing, good tasting and smelling and can't get enough!!
Not to mention that "using" it to pleasure her, feel her writhe and enjoy delivering that to her is one of the best things ever invented!

;P 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atholk (Jul 25, 2009)

Um... omg... holy cow... he's hardly ever touched you???????

Have you even ever had a single orgasm?

***** is just _divine_.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

i love going down on my wife i think more than she does lol, but i agree with mommybean "It sounds like he was brought up to believe that sexuality is dirty somehow" i dont think after 20 years of marriage he's going chance, try focusing on the good things he does in bed


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

No. Can't spend enough time down there if you ask me!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

hrmmm just a thought... Let's rearrange some people here... lets get woman who cant give head with guy who thinks P**sy is gross!!!!

All of you tonight... practice oral on yer partners hahahaha


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> I have been practicing for years, lol and so has he, I feel some queening coming on. Lol.


WHY MUST you follow me everywhere and give me these visions?!?!?!?!?

thank you


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Well you did ask everyone to give oral tonight, and that gave ME a vision!!!


Yea but now i have to add furniture and equipment!!!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Er, no you don't, not necessarily.
> 
> You have probably already "queened" you just don't realise it.


NO... YES I do.... although i have been and like it... the equipment adds yet another layer of submission and dominance!and well FUN


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Er, no you don't, not necessarily.
> 
> You have probably already "queened" you just don't realise it.


SO I"VE been queened and i DONT REALIZE it... omg that sucks!!!!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Ah, so you are on the same page then?


me thinks...MAYBE oh queen


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Just need THAT throne now.


seek and yee shall find


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Oh I'm seeking (or should that be seating?)


um.. is that like a job in the royal court that one could apply for?


----------



## inctpl (Mar 15, 2010)

Not at all. Been married over 20 years. Gradually we both came to enjoy oral on her. Now it is great for both of us and we usually start with long oral on her.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I understand where you are coming from, after 20 years of marraige, my sexual desire has exploded, I never cared for Oral sex, I used to push him away. Now I love it, finally he is getting to explore without my inhibitions. 

Yes, generally MOST men WANT to go there. Could be he has been sexually repressed in some areas (female parts are dirty)?? Hard to tell where he might have picked this up.
Or his 1st experiences were not good somehow? 

I learned that taking fish oil capsules every day was not a good thing for the "taste" down there, it is good my husband was able to share this revelation & we figured it out, and I didn't get offended! 

As your communication increases and he starts touching you more, maybe even a lick, make sure you are not taking fish oil capsules, you want to do anything you can to make sure the taste is exceptional. I have read eating pineapple is good for this. I know you said you dont care about that anyway, but it is still nice to dream! 

Have him read some sex books with you, this might help him in this area.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I love, love, love going down there. It's frankly my favorite act but I am going to share a secret -

It's like beer.

It's an aquired taste.

And I love beer.

I am going to say the first time I drank beer, I thought, "Why do people drink this stuff? I cannot imagine why anyone would voluntarily swill this stuff." But I was trying to be cool with some college buddies so I drank another one. A little better. Then another - mmmm. . .okay. . .I'm getting used to it. 

By the 10th beer (not on the same night), I loved it. Nothing like a cool frosty one now and it's my drink of choice when at a bar.

It's the same thing with this. The first time, I admit, like beer, I gagged a little. But I hung in there. Second time, hmm. . .not so bad. By the fifth time, I loved it.

(see? "down there" even beat beer out with time to aquired taste  )

He needs to aquire a taste for it and he'll practically insist on it. 

Okay, this was a little "lockerroomish" and I didn't read all the previous posts but I thought I'd share.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with other's previous posts to a point that most men do enjoy going down,,,keep in mind that diferent cultures, races etc may have different fellings toward going down on a women

Personally, I think is is wonderful and majical and you are trully missing out on a very intense experience but to each his own

But seriously, are there really men that get oral without giving? I have heard the opposite to be true


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> But seriously, are there really men that get oral without giving? I have heard the opposite to be true


My gf does it but I must admit, she even said she doesn't particularly enjoy it but she does it for foreplay (and I do admit I kinda need that particular foreplay - it's not like I used to be and the wind would blow and I get hard). 

I suppose I'll never get off that way with her but as long as she does it for foreplay, I"m cool with 95% of the oral experience being for her. AFter all, really 60-70% of the intercourse experience is for me. I probably get more out of it than she does.

That's what sex is about - doing different things that please your partner.


----------



## RC-2017 (Mar 22, 2010)

Never though I'd see anyone who didn't like oral. I kinda figured that myself and the rest of my compatriots of the male gender and straight orientation universally crave to lick a woman down there.

And star, good grief woman....I can only wish mine would be so assertive and kinky.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

down there is great - after a shower it is even greater 





Blaze said:


> :smthumbup:Hello! - Newbie here.
> 
> Before I introduce myself completely and spill my (long) story, I have a question (that pertains to my situation) that I really need answered soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## dlily (Mar 23, 2010)

hubby said:


> Blaze,
> I am on the opposite side from you. I would love to spend hours down there, looking, tasting, feeling, and making her scream. However, I have not been able to do that for my wife since before we were married. Granted, we have had a pretty much sexless marriage for 11 years but now we have picked up the pace and we are making up for lost time. Still, however, she has not let me go down on her. She will give me a BJ 3 times a week but I have not been able to return the favor. I think it is a combination of a few things:
> 
> -Did not know what the hell I was doing when she let me do it. Did not even know where the clit or G spot was. Thought it was just lick and insert finger, silly teenager. Probably frustrated the hell out of her.
> ...




Interesting...I can completely relate with your wife. I, however, have a question to pose back to you. I have been asking my husband to be less angry, frustrated and hurt when I don't respond to genital stimulation and oral the way he expects women should. I try to talk to him and ask him to explore with me and be patient but he isn't. Can you give me any advise on how to encourage him without having to put on a fake show as this is not what I want. If I feel pleasure I would like it to be genuine and not have to fake it. We had a big blow up last night about this and I feel like I have blown it. How do I get him back emotionally and physically???


----------



## Simply Complicated (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe he's possibly in the closest? unless you have the worst hygiene, how could any man be repulsed by something so beautiful and feels so amazing to be inside? I've come up from down there looking like I just finished eating a big bucket of kentucky Fried Chicken! I love it by the pound. I've heard of men who don't like the smell, the taste, and refuse to go down there but to not touch it with their hands either? I think they're insane. From what I've heard from women, men like that generally aren't really good in bed.


----------



## LuckyCharmH (Jan 4, 2010)

sorry for saying that in advance. 

have you thought you might be smelling bad down there? some women don't realize that. 
I been with hot woman in NY when she was doing Modeling, she smelled like fish store down there during love making.


----------



## helpless_wife (Feb 15, 2010)

Simply Complicated said:


> Maybe he's possibly in the closest? unless you have the worst hygiene, how could any man be repulsed by something so beautiful and feels so amazing to be inside? *I've come up from down there looking like I just finished eating a big bucket of kentucky Fried Chicken!* I love it by the pound. I've heard of men who don't like the smell, the taste, and refuse to go down there but to not touch it with their hands either? I think they're insane. From what I've heard from women, men like that generally aren't really good in bed.


 Seriously? 

Lol, My husband likes it, but I don't, find it quite embarrassing to have a head between my legs. Even if it is my husband. 

yes I know I need to get over myself.


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

Just to ensure it smells of roses I always wash down below before engaging in any activity. However, if my husband is in bed before me wanting to "lunch" on me and I say I need to go to the bathroom first, he'll often say no it's fine, come as you are sort of thing - but I'd rather go to the bathroom first and do.


----------



## inctpl (Mar 15, 2010)

We both enjoy oral. Took a few years for wife to relax and enjoy. Now her favorite.


----------



## Flanders (Feb 26, 2010)

What are you talking about? Down there??? If you mean your feet than yes if they are moist and clammy then yes not cool, just get him to work you over after you wash your feet.


----------



## AJ2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

I love going downtown on my wife! As much as I love it, I have to admit its even better when she's completely shaved! The smooth feel of her in my mouth, without having to stop and pick the random hair off of my tongue, it really turns me on!
The moisture and smell are the reward, not an obstacle. Not to mention the fact that it turns my wife on so much!
Maybe he's really insecure that he won't know what he's doing and it won't turn you on? Show him how you like to be touched. Do it yourself one night while he watches, but don't let him touch you at all. Or guide his hand while its down there. Not in a way that seems to say "you don't know what the hell you're doing!" but in a gentle way that seems to say "I love what you're doing, now do that in this spot too!". Also, if you do ever get him to go downtown, TELL HIM WHAT YOU LIKE!!! I can't believe how many women get frustrated because their man doesn't know how to please them, but doesn't help him in any way! Women, like men, are all different. What I used to do that turned old GF's on, may not work on my wife, and things they didn't like, my wife may love. I love to hear her tell me how much she loves what I'm doing, or even when she instructs me what to do next.
Bottom line is this, as much as I love intercourse with my wife, I love oral on her just as much! I wouldn't mind a night of just going down on her, but she likes to finish it off with a vigorous bout of sex! I will say this, I do get so turned on by going down on her, that sometimes I tend to finish early when we start the sex, especially when she wants it hard and fast! Maybe he's worried that he'll get too excited and finish before you're ready to? Assure him that if it happens, you'll give him 20 minutes or so to recuperate and then give him another go. When this happens, my wife is usually worn out long before I'm ready to finish the second time!


----------

